
Swedish politicians settle differences with StarCraft tournament - lelf
http://www.dailydot.com/esports/starcraft-sweden-political-tournament/
======
QuadDamaged
The swedes always had a very big eSports scene, which started to break
mainstream about 2 years ago, when the DreamHack SC2 finals were broadcast
live on Swedish national TV.

I was watching the show at our local Barcraft and we had a hard time getting
the place booked for us, just shows the gap in geek culture acceptance between
the UK and Sweden!

